# Passeig d´es Born/des Born



## prosemas

Hola

Quizás esto no sea muy correcto o no sea el foro adecuado, pero como sé que hay muchos catalanes por ahí... Ah, y mallorquines. Se trata de una calle de Palma: Passeig d´es Born. ¿Es correcto ese apóstrofo en "d´es" o tiene que ser "des"?

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Siempre lo he visto escrito "Passeig des Born". Pero, efectivamente, éste no es el foro adecuado.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Buenas tardes.

Tienes un magnífico foro catalán-balear-valenciano aquí, en el que puedes preguntar en la lengua que te sea más cómoda, si no te va bien en catalán. Te responderán rápida y magníficamente, ya verás. 

El born era el lugar donde se hacían los torneos y fiestas medievales. En principio debería ser _passeig des born_ (paseo del borne), pero tal vez si con el tiempo el sitio se ha llegado a conocer como _Es Born_ (y no sólo _Born_, como El Escorial), entonces hayan decidido ponerle _d'Es Born_ (como, en catalán, de _El Escorial_ y no _del Escorial_).

Más dudas en "el foro adecuado".
Saludos.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Nota de la moderadora*:* Por favor, coloquemos nuestras consultas en el foro apropiado.*

*Y si nos topamos con un hilo que no lo está, reportémoslo a los moderadores apretando el triangulito rojo en la esquina superior derecha de cada mensaje, en lugar de contestar a él.*

*Gracias.*

*PD: Movido al foro catalán.*


----------



## prosemas

hola

había hecho esta pregunta en el foro inadecuado, no sabía que había uno para catalán.


¿Es correcto Passeig d´es Born para una avenida de Palma de Mallorca? ¿O debería ser Passeig des Born?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## prosemas

Gracias y siento el error, no sabía que había un foro específico para catalán.

Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo juraría que es "des Born", teniendo en cuenta que _es_ es el artículo; así que se trata de una contracción: en Barcelona tenemos el Passeig *del* Born i en Palma, el *des* Born. Precioso lugar, por cierto


----------



## prosemas

Otro amigo de Barna me dijo también que le parecía que lo correcto era des Born, pero como me lo encuentro tanto con el apóstrofo, pues ya no sabía. 

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mejor que te lo confirme un palmesano o mallorquín, prosemas; pero ya te dije: juraría que es sin apóstrofo, por lógica.

Saludos a Torrelaguna, Madrizzzzzzzzz


----------



## prosemas

Jo, es que no conozco nadie en las islas. Sin embargo, tengo una amiga traductora en el Poble Sec, carrer de la Concordia, tan simpático el barrio, pero creo que no eres tú.

Salut


----------



## belén

Hola:
Por un lado con el gorrito de moderadora puesto, os cuento que he unido los dos hilos, por eso está repetida la pregunta dos veces.
Ahora con el sombrero de paja mallorquín comentarte Prosemas que para mi también es "des Born" sin apóstrofe. Para "double check" miré la web de mis paisanos (del ayuntamiento) y lo que aparece es "des", por ejemplo en el enlace adjunto aparece la dirección del Casal Solleric, sito en dicho paseo. Que pena que no pueda acercarme al Born en estos momentos porque estoy en la Península pero en cuanto vuelva le echo un vistazo a la placa de la calle y te lo confirmo  

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## prosemas

Muchas gracias a todos. gracias, moderadora, por no tirarme mucho de las orejas por el error. Te queda bien el sombrero mallorquín. Yo también he visto des Born por todas partes. Bueno, no allí, que nunca he estado, pero sí en Internet.

Saludos a todos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs tot just he acabat la lectura del darrer llibre del valencià Josep Piera (_Puta posguerra_ - de pas us el recomano de veritat!) i mireu que hi diu: 

"Vull dir que una cosa era llegir Proust o Salinas prenent un café _-en Piera escriu *café* i no *cafè*- _en una terrassa *d'Es Born* i una altra era llegir-los en una garita militar al Puig Major".

Haurem d'anar a Palma a mirar la placa (i de pas fer un cafetó en el Bar Bosch! )

Besades/Petons/Besets


----------



## Bolic

Terrible lloc, es Born.
Era on hi lluitaven es cavallers, amb cavalls o sense, quan se disputaven una dama polida. Es qui guanyava, enterrava s'altre, o avisava l'esglèsia que l'enterrassin.
Hi ha dues lleones indecents amb sos pits en l'aire des de l'any 1833, que han passat revolucions i contra-revolucions i segueixen impassibles, com bones esfinxs que són.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic, bentornadíssim (quina alegria tenir més mallorquins per aquí!) 

Interessantíssima la informació històrica, és clar; però... que diu a la placa: *des* Born o *d'es* Born? Ai que hauré de venir jo a Palma a comprovar-ho  Jo us deia que em fa tot l'efecte que ha de ser *des Born,* però és que una font fiable com en Josep Piera escriu *d'es Born*...


----------



## betulina

Hola!

TPS, m'imagino que Piera ho escriu amb apòstrof per no barrejar varietats, diguem-ne. Vull dir, ell escriu en variant valenciana, m'afiguro, i devia pensar que posar "des Born" seria massa "mescla", i així, amb apòstrof i majúscula, ho marca més. Segurament si hagués dit abans "Passeig" no ho hauria apostrofat.

Vaja, no sé si m'explico gaire bé...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> TPS, m'imagino que Piera ho escriu amb apòstrof per no barrejar varietats, diguem-ne. Vull dir, ell escriu en variant valenciana, m'afiguro, i devia pensar que posar "des Born" seria massa "mescla", i així, amb apòstrof i majúscula, ho marca més. Segurament si hagués dit abans "Passeig" no ho hauria apostrofat.
> 
> Vaja, no sé si m'explico gaire bé...


 
Podria ser, podria ser... Li ho haurem de demanar a ell directament


----------



## prosemas

¿Qué es "lloc"?

Al final, bueno, creo que esta vez no va a ser posible acertar al 100% con cómo es lo correcto, ¿no? Bueno, nos fiaremos de Josep Piera...

Chao ciao


----------



## belén

Lloc vol dir "lugar"

Y ya estoy en Mallorca.. esta tarde no os lo aseguro porque llueve y me da perezaaaaa pero esta semana me paso por el paseo de marras y le hago una foto a la placa y la cuelgo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Lloc vol dir "lugar"
> 
> Y ya estoy en Mallorca.. esta tarde no os lo aseguro porque llueve y me da perezaaaaa pero esta semana me paso por el paseo de marras y le hago una foto a la placa y la cuelgo


 
Ha ha ha!  Quina mod més enrotllada


----------



## prosemas

Muy bien, esperamos ansiosos la información. Oye, ¿por qué a mí no me sale imagen junto a mi firma? Tenía una y no salía y la he bajado de tamaño y sigue sin salir.

Chao


----------



## belén

prosemas said:


> Muy bien, esperamos ansiosos la información. Oye, ¿por qué a mí no me sale imagen junto a mi firma? Tenía una y no salía y la he bajado de tamaño y sigue sin salir.
> 
> Chao



Te respondo por mensaje privado


----------



## belén

Bueno, he hecho la "excursión" y os puedo contar dos cosas que he descubierto hoy:

1. La placa del paseo pone "passeig des born" sin apóstrofe ninguna. 
2. Mi móvil es tonto y cuando la batería está baja no deja hacer fotos.


----------



## prosemas

Bueno, pues muchas gracias por terminar tan eficientemente esta historia. Y los móviles son siempre tontos, los pobres.

Besos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Prosemas, ara et queda anar a Palma i comprovar tu mateix que la placa diu "Passeig des Born" i passejar-te per aquest lloc tan magnífic


----------



## prosemas

Oh, me encantaría!! He estado trabajando en una guía de las Baleares y no sabes qué ganas me ha dado...


----------

